# Audi A3 8P problems...



## mubert (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi everyone, first post from me here...
So, i am trying to get airride on my 2004 Audi A3 3door.
And i made all the mounts myself for the front... using Aero Sport bags, and oem shocks.
but when i tried them on earlier today, it was way to high even fully deflated, so i just wanted to se if theres anyone else here with an A3 8P, Or Golf 5, that could show me the setup you use on the front...
So heres the car anyways...








Thats before, but on the airbags, thats the lowest setting i can get now...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Audi A3 8P problems... (mubert)*

I think this would be easier to diagnose if we had pics of YOUR setup first.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Audi A3 8P problems... (Capt. Obvious)*

ya lets see the set up.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

You will have to lower the perches.


----------



## mubert (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Audi A3 8P problems... (Capt. Obvious)*

only pic of the setup i have for now,








At the top i use de oem bearing,mayby i could shave of 1.5cm there if i got a new & lower set of bearings... at the bottom its an 2cm total of plate, i could shave that down to about 0,5cm, but i would need a total of 5-6 cm (2") i think, and i don't know how to shave of that much...
Is there anyway to lower the "spring-plate"? its welded to the shock-body...


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

You really need to run an aftermarket strut since the OEM spring mount is going to be higher then the aftermarket ones...
Besides that, I'm no help


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Removed the perches, welded on a lower collar. Welded the bearing carrier ring to the top bag mount (you need to trim the bottom lip of the bearing down so it seats properly), opened up the top bag mount so the strut could pass though since the aeroport collapse to 4 inches, adn the perches are 6 inches down the tube (you coudl probably get away with 5.5 or so, it would take a bit of measuring and math. It worked well, you are limited though because the stock strut bottoms out. 
*Warning I do not promote the act of welding on the stock strut and in no way am I telling you to do so*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

anyone have shots of a a3 on air ride?


----------



## mubert (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: (Plain)*

oh, thank you so much!
hmm, do you have shots of highest / lowest setting of the car after?
and how did you do with the swaybar? if thats the right name







i see you cut the mounts off...
and also, the pipe inside the aero sport, can it travel all the way down on the struts?
one more thing, when you welded on the chock, did you weld a little bit, then wait, then weld some more, then wait?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

nice mounts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now you just need to lower them down the strut.


----------



## mubert (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hehe thank you!
yeah, "only" have to lower them down








Is it gas or oil in the shock?
i mean, how much do i dare to weld at a time


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_anyone have shots of a a3 on air ride? 









I don't have any more info on it though...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (mubert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mubert* »_hehe thank you!
yeah, "only" have to lower them down








Is it gas or oil in the shock?
i mean, how much do i dare to weld at a time









I've welded my shocks. The secret is to keep a bucket of water nearby. Weld a little, dip it, dry it, weld a little more. Hold the shock without gloves on and cover your hand when you weld. If you can't hold it with your bare hand, you're getting it too hot (I'm sure they can handle quite a bit of heat, but i'd rather not find out how much).


----------



## mubert (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

great trick!
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
now, if only i would know how low to set the new collar...
and how to do with the swaybar? is that the right name for it?
here its called "krägningshämmare" =D


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (mubert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mubert* »_now, if only i would know how low to set the new collar...


UAS bags are about 4" tall when fully compressed.
Put the shock on the car by itself (no bag). Use a jack to compress the suspension all the way. Mark where the top of the bag is going to be. The bottom of the bag should be a little over 4" below that point.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Well the Aeroport bag compresses to 4 inches. So unless you have the ablity to pass the strut though the upper mount the lowerst you are going to be able to lower on the strut is 4". Mine were lower because when collapsed the strut actually passed though the top bag plate up into the stock OEM mount.


----------

